# Coopers Creek Bear hunting



## Peyton4106 (Oct 24, 2009)

I posted this on the WMA section but I figured you bear experts could help me better.

 Coopers Creek WMA or Flat Creek 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Has anyone ever hunted Coopers Creek WMA? How is it for Bears? Hogs? Deer? I have a choice on the weekend they are having the primitive weapons hunt at Coopers Creek to go there or Flat Creek for bowhunting. However, I would really like to get me a bear. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 24, 2009)

Lots of bear and hogs. One of the best deer populations around for a WMA. 
About anywhere you go will be good as long as there are white oaks around, or a grain food plot...


----------



## english setter (Oct 25, 2009)

Bears, go to clemet creek or butnette creek find acorns = Bear


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have got 2 buddies that hunted Coopers Creek in archery season and they said there was bear sign everywhere.   Just about every time they went they saw bears.   I dont know about the other place but you stand a good shot of getting a bear on Coopers for sure.  I have never heard of as many people seeing and killing bears as I have this year in the area around here.


----------



## Nearlw (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good Dustin ..... we still on if work lets us?


----------

